# Cheap online stores



## RoseyPosey (May 20, 2009)

Hi ladies! I was just curious, what other online stores are there where you can get cheap(er) items?
Sites like gojane.com 
I like gojane but havent found anything i really love. 

I have looked at forever21 online as well and am not thrilled with anything either. 

Im looking for good summer tanks, sandals etc!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Blushbaby (May 20, 2009)

Well generally the cheaper the clothing, the worse the quality IMO. F21 is as cheap as you're realistically gonna get stateside for on trend fashion.

ASOS.com - Women's Clothing - Womens Fashion - Designer Clothes For Women has some cheap stuff, but what you save you'll pay for in international postage.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 20, 2009)

Aeropostale perhaps? Old Navy?


----------



## RoseyPosey (May 20, 2009)

Yeah i have an Aero here in town by me, and own like the whole store other than the young looking stuff which is alot of it. 

I am just looking for some cheaper tanks and sandals and such. And i had never heard of gojane until recently and was wondering if there are other stores like it online.

Also, i know i get what i pay for. Which is fine for me. I go through tanks like i do water. I wear them everday, so even when i spend 20 bucks for a cami/tank they still dont last long for me.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 20, 2009)

It's a shame H&M doesn't sell online, they do tanks and vests all year round. Old Navy will be good for vests and basics.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 20, 2009)

it's not an online store, but you might have one of these in your area
Hot Looks for Girls, Cool Looks for Guys @ rue21
most of their items are less then $20, their clothes are quite cute & colorful! and i have bought sandals from them for less than $20.
camis & tank tops are like $8-$12. 
HTH.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 20, 2009)

pinkice.com
agacistore.com
wetseal.com
delias.com


----------



## RoseyPosey (May 21, 2009)

Thanks os much ladies! I wish i had an H&M here. I went in one once when i drove to nashville (3 hours away lol) and loved it there!

Also, I have a rue21 here in my Tanger outlet mall, btu everything is ALWAYS the same when i go in! Drives me crazy! lol, although they have SOME cute sandals! 

Ill check those sites out dreamer girl! thanks so much!


----------

